# [FIXED] Suspend To Ram (Garbled Display; weird fix)

## lingwitt

Hello,

After waking up from Suspend to Ram while in X, only the top 4th of the screen is usable; all of the screen below seems to be the last correct line of pixels stretched to the bottom of the screen; the screen doesn't even show up when I'm not using X.

I noticed that I can return the screen to normal by doing a standby and then waking the computer up again. For instance, I issue this at the command line:

    echo -n mem > /sys/power/state; echo -n standby > /sys/power/state

Then, the computer goes into sleep mode S3.

When I push the power button, it wakes up and then immediately drops into S1.

I push the power button again, and it wakes up in perfect condition.

What's the deal? Thanks.

====Information====

$ uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #22 SMP Thu Jul 5 15:28:52 EST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

$ lscpi

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

01:05.0 Modem: Broadcom Corporation BCM4212 v.90 56k modem (rev 02)

01:09.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)Last edited by lingwitt on Sun Jul 08, 2007 7:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lingwitt

Come on guys!

55 pairs of eyes on my post and no one knows anything?

----------

## lingwitt

I needed to do VBE POST and reset the VBE Mode.

The trick was to use OpenSUSE's s2ram.

My machine requires:

s2ram -fpm

but I simply modified the code for my machine.

Passing Quips:

    Dell Sucks

    The Gentoo crowd doesn't live up to it's reputation

    Thank you Novell!

----------

